# ماهو سعر هذه المادة استفسار



## mido_lordship (1 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كل عام وجميع اعضاء منتدانا بخير 
وصوم مقبول ان شاء الله
ورمضان كرييم


اود اسال سعر المادة المطهرة ......التريكلوزان كام وموجود فين في شارع الجيش
*
*

*
*

*Triclosan*

لاني سالت عليه في التلون عند نيرول لم اجده.
:56:


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (2 أغسطس 2011)

اخى الكريم كل عام وانتم بخير وجميع اخواننا الكرام حول التأكد من اسم المادة


----------



## mido_lordship (3 أغسطس 2011)

كل سنة مانت طيب ياغالي 
وبشكرك علي تجاوبك السريع دايما



Triclosan

الاسم متاكد منه وعلي فكرة المادة دي اكتر انتي بكتريا مستخدمة الان في مستحضرات التجميل المضادة للبكتريا 
هتلاقيها مثلا في ايفا فوت 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triclosan


----------



## علاء يوسف (3 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا يوفقك


----------

